# Sensor an zwei Steuerungen



## Hansruedi (14 Juni 2005)

Hallo

An einer Steuerung (uP-System) werden PT1000-Temperatursensoren zur Regelung und Überwachung einer Heizung eingelesen.
Ich möchte nun diese Sensoren an einer zweite Steuerung (z.B. S7-300) anschalten. Die Heizungsteuerung soll aber davon nichts merken!

Hat jemand dies schon gemacht oder kann mir da jemand einen Tip geben wie man so was bewerkstelligen kann?

Mit freundlichem Gruss
Hansruedi


----------



## lorenz2512 (14 Juni 2005)

Hallo,
habe ich noch nie gemacht, könnte aber so gehen das Du Spannung mißt die am PT abfällt, und dann die Meßwerte an die Kennlinie anpasst, den Eingang auf PT stellen, müßte man versuchen, dann könntest Du Dir umrechnerei sparen ist ein Versuch wert.
Ob die andere Regelung beeinflußt wird, muß man auch austesten, der Spannungseingang der S7 hat glaube ich einen Eingangswiderstand von 100k.
Tja ist alles etwas verzwickt.

mfg

dietmar


----------



## Zottel (14 Juni 2005)

Die Spannung zu messen funktioniert nur, wenn die Heizungsregelung einen konstanten Strom in den Widerstand einspeist. Das kannst du feststellen, indem du den PT1000 durch ein Milliamperemeter und ein Poti ersetzt und schaust, ob der Strom derselbe bleibt, wenn du den Widerstand änderst.
Wenn nicht, müßtest du Strom und Spannung messen. Dazu einen zusätlichen (kleinen) Widerstand in die Zuleitung zum PT1000 einbauen und auf einen weiteren Analogeingang legen. Der Spannungsabfall am Zusatzwiderstand darf von der Heizungsregelung nicht mitgemessen werden. Bei Vierleiterschaltung kein Problem. Bei Dreileiterschaltung müßte ein 2.Zusatzwiderstand in Reihe zum PT1000 dafür sorgen, daß beide "Zuleitungswiderstände" wieder gleich sind.


----------



## Heinz (15 Juni 2005)

Also das habe ich mit PT1000 noch mit gemacht und ich sehe dort auch einige Probleme, z.b. mit der Potenzialtrennung der S7 und dem uP.

Wie es geht und ich es auch schon gemacht habe ist wie folgt:

PT100 auf Messumformer 4..20mA und nun die Stromschleife zur SPS und anderen Geräten geführt.


----------



## thomass5 (6 Oktober 2005)

Hallo,

lese doch den PT100/1000 in der S7 ein und gib über ein elektronisches Poti z.B bei Conrad gesehen den Widerstandswert an den µP weiter 

Gruß Thomas


----------



## plc_tippser (7 Oktober 2005)

Heinz schrieb:
			
		

> Also das habe ich mit PT1000 noch mit gemacht und ich sehe dort auch einige Probleme, z.b. mit der Potenzialtrennung der S7 und dem uP.
> 
> Wie es geht und ich es auch schon gemacht habe ist wie folgt:
> 
> PT100 auf Messumformer 4..20mA und nun die Stromschleife zur SPS und anderen Geräten geführt.



Was passiert wenn z.B. die S7 ausgeschaltet wird? Fliesst der Strom dann noch oder sollte man die Stromschleife lieber ueber einen Auskoppler (z.B. von Phoenix) fuehren?

pt


----------

